# Minecraft Server Startscript benötige hilfe



## Tealk (31. März 2011)

Hi, dies ist mein erster Beitrag also sorry falls ich hier jetzt irgendwas nicht zu 100% richtig mache, ich bitte um Nachsicht.

Also ich habe folgendes Problem wie man am Titel schon erkennen kann habe ich ein Startscript für bukkit(Minecraft) geschrieben, nur kann ich aus welchem Grund auch immer keine befehle in den laufenden screen schreiben, doch das benötige ich um meinen Update Part zum laufen zum bringen. Ich habe auch schon eine Log ausgeben lassen doch in dieser finde ich auch keinen Rat;
Die befehle werden nur in den Screen geschrieben wenn ich den screen als Console aufgerufen habe.
Hier das Script:
http://pastebin.com/V9NGMCQA

Ich hoffe jemand weiß Rat, vielen Dank schon mal.

Was ich ebenfalls gerne hätte wäre eine Log was das Startscript macht, bzw wenn ein Fehler auftritt, doch dahinter bin ich leider auch noch nicht gestiegen


----------



## Adrian_Broher (1. April 2011)

Das haengen der Standardeingabe ist ein Problem des Bukkit/Minecraft Servers selber und tritt sporadisch auf. Der mir bisher einzig bekannte Workaround ist das ausführen der Befehle im Spiel selbst bzw ein Neustart des Servers.


----------



## Tealk (1. April 2011)

ne das doch ein schell problem gewesen hab es jetzt behoben

wie kann ich einer variable die beim ausführen des scripts eingegeben wird im script abfragen?
also zb
./startserver.sh start (s1)
also das "s1" in klammern ist die variable
wie diffiniere ich im script das dass die variable ist?


----------

